# 695 Mondrian SR



## D.K. (Sep 19, 2005)

My Mondrian SR is finally coming in on the 22nd. It's been so long that I have had it on order that I have had my eye on the new EM7. I am sort of commited to my LBS to go through with the deal.The Look rep told me that not very many Mondrian SR's are coming to the USA.

I may decide to sell the whole thing (in the box) brand new. Size is 55. Are any of you interested before I go to Ebay with it?


----------



## Chris Keller (May 19, 2008)

Don't sell it!! You will regret if you do! It is one gorgeous machine... 

I saw a Mondrian 695 at Palo Alto Bicycles the other day. It was ridden by Sebastien Minard of Cofidis in last year's Tour....stunning bike!!


----------

